

Vacuous truth - steeples
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuous_truth

======
NaNaN
It remind me of this statement: X -> Y iff. ~(X & ~Y)

[http://tellerprimer.ucdavis.edu/pdf/1ch4.pdf](http://tellerprimer.ucdavis.edu/pdf/1ch4.pdf)

